# Trip to the gold mine



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yesterday my youngest and I drove to the gold mine in GA. We bought our "dirt" had a good lunch and drove home. It took nine-hours, down and back, but I really enjoyed the day. I've already panned a little bit and have recovered, maybe a gram. Certainly not more, but at least I'm getting some color. 

I'm going out in about 5 minutes and starting the smoker. The brisket smokes for 18 hours. Part of that will be today and I'll finish it tomorrow when I do the ribs. You'll slap your momma over my brisket. The pico de gallo and beans will wait until tomorrow. After I get the brisket on the smoker, I'm taking a ride on the Cushman - - heavy metal thunder, ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"I'm taking a ride on the Cushman - - heavy metal thunder"_


Are you in a Cushman gang?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _"I'm taking a ride on the Cushman - - heavy metal thunder"_
> 
> 
> Are you in a Cushman gang?


The Cushy gang?
:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Heck's Angels?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dont front if you dont know the secret handshake...

THERE IS A REAL CUSHMAN GANG, the "initiation" is mandatory and brutal, or so I hear... 

stay safe...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> The Cushy gang?
> :lol:


The Hecks Angels, ha ha, I'll propose the new name of the club to the "guys". ha ha. The reactions are fun to watch. Even the Harley "bikers". The older ones, know what it is and appreciate it, the younger ones just give a sneer and shake their heads. They don't know the history. I'm almost ready to ride my other one. Hopefully, all I need to do is put the speedometer gear on the front wheel, hook up the fuel line, put on the flywheel and the flywheel cover, put some gas in it and ride. I HOPE. I just haven't felt like working on it for a few days. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What a neat collection of Cushman's. Thanks for posting that picture Joby. Of course I could never give away the secret hand shake. I see Eagles, Highlanders and a Trailster. Great looking scooters.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What a great picture!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What a great picture!


It sure is! Those guys are having fun. I like it when gangsters smile. I also second Connie's name "Hecks Angels" LOVE it!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> It sure is! Those guys are having fun. I like it when gangsters smile. I also second Connie's name "Hecks Angels" LOVE it!



Yeah, but they are old, geez they are all probably in their 6 - - - - uhhh, never mind.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Yeah, but they are old, geez they are all probably in their 6 - - - - uhhh, never mind.
> 
> DFrost


Ha! In their 60s???? they are mere yout's, still wet behind the ears. 60s is the new 20s in my book, well maybe not 20s because people in their 20s are still on the obnoxiously young side....60s is the new 30s and 40s....yeah, that's more like it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Ha! In their 60s???? they are mere yout's, still wet behind the ears. 60s is the new 20s in my book, well maybe not 20s because people in their 20s are still on the obnoxiously young side....60s is the new 30s and 40s....yeah, that's more like it.


Wait, stop. Did you just say "yout's"? What in the world is a yout. 

(I loved that show).

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Wait, stop. Did you just say "yout's"? What in the world is a yout.
> 
> (I loved that show).
> 
> DFrost


I loved it too.

I loved that velvet suit.

http://starvaciousgal.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/The-Times-My-Cousin-Vinnie-008.jpg


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also fond of this expert-witness line:

http://www.hark.com/clips/cdnwkftbns-balls-accurate


:lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I loved it too.
> 
> I loved that velvet suit.
> 
> http://starvaciousgal.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/The-Times-My-Cousin-Vinnie-008.jpg


I think it was one of my FIL and my MIL's favorite movies.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I think it was one of my FIL and my MIL's favorite movies.


Oh, it's one of the short list of movies that I will always stop at when I see it, flipping through the online Guide. :lol: 

It's pretty sure to be at or close to one of the hilarious parts. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I was just looking at some of the famous quotes from the movie. One of my favorites is Vinny's opening statement to the court:

"Everything that guy just said is bullshit....thank you"


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

David you're missing the boat on the age thing. What is politically correct (for me anyway) is for example, I'm 34, of course that's years until I'm 100; almost 33 in July LOL!!! seems so much more appropriate.
I also heard that Groucho said, "you're only as old as the women you feel." That didn't help me much


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I was just looking at some of the famous quotes from the movie. One of my favorites is Vinny's opening statement to the court:
> 
> "Everything that guy just said is bullshit....thank you"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6U2cNu9tEM


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The brisket has been on the grill for about 5 hours. It's looking so good. I'm using hickory because I have lots of it. I'm saving the mesquite for the ribs tomorrow. I'll leave the brisket on another 5 hours and then finish it off tomorrow. Sure beats starting the grill and 0100. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> The brisket has been on the grill for about 5 hours. It's looking so good. I'm using hickory because I have lots of it. I'm saving the mesquite for the ribs tomorrow. I'll leave the brisket on another 5 hours and then finish it off tomorrow. Sure beats starting the grill and 0100. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


It must smell pretty good around there ....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I just cut an edge to see how it's doing after 6+ hours. It's so good I slapped myself. I'll leave it on another 1, maybe 2 hours then finish off tomorrow. It will be cut up for fajitas. Being this far north it's hard to get good skirt steak so the brisket will do. I'll make the pico from scratch, with fresh celantro, onion, tomatoes and jalapenos, with the juice of one fresh lemon. Yummmmm. Ms Connie you are right, it smells really good. tomorrow will be even better. I like the smell of mesquite a lot more than hickory. The ribs, fresh corn-on-the-cob and my special baked beans will add just the right touch. I will miss Sally's potato salad. I won't even try to make it. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I just cut an edge to see how it's doing after 6+ hours. It's so good I slapped myself. I'll leave it on another 1, maybe 2 hours then finish off tomorrow. It will be cut up for fajitas. Being this far north it's hard to get good skirt steak so the brisket will do. I'll make the pico from scratch, with fresh celantro, onion, tomatoes and jalapenos, with the juice of one fresh lemon. Yummmmm. Ms Connie you are right, it smells really good. tomorrow will be even better. I like the smell of mesquite a lot more than hickory. The ribs, fresh corn-on-the-cob and my special baked beans will add just the right touch. I will miss Sally's potato salad. I won't even try to make it.
> 
> DFrost


Oooooh, fajitas! What a great idea!!!

I love having pico on hand. I have even bought it (I know, slap me) and added more cilantro. (Actually, around here, good fresh pico is pretty easy to get at deli counters. It never has enough cilantro, though.)

It usually has lime in it, but when I make it, I like either lemon or lime.

I like it stirred into plain hot rice, either white or brown. Voila! Non-bland rice side dish.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it easy to get good torts where you are?

At the natural food store/deli/butcher a few blocks from me, if you time it right (Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday), the flour torts are in a plastic baggy that has a little steam inside from the warm torts. =P~

OTOH, they have none of this: _"The brisket has been on the grill for about 5 hours. It's looking so good. I'm using hickory because I have lots of it. I'm saving the mesquite for the ribs tomorrow. I'll leave the brisket on another 5 hours and then finish it off tomorrow."
_

:lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I just cut an edge to see how it's doing after 6+ hours. It's so good I slapped myself. I'll leave it on another 1, maybe 2 hours then finish off tomorrow. It will be cut up for fajitas. Being this far north it's hard to get good skirt steak so the brisket will do. I'll make the pico from scratch, with fresh celantro, onion, tomatoes and jalapenos, with the juice of one fresh lemon. Yummmmm. Ms Connie you are right, it smells really good. tomorrow will be even better. I like the smell of mesquite a lot more than hickory. The ribs, fresh corn-on-the-cob and my special baked beans will add just the right touch. I will miss Sally's potato salad. I won't even try to make it.
> 
> DFrost


I can smell your delicious food all the way in Sequim!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

As a public service announcement, I offer the following. When chopping serrano or jalapeno peppers, do not wipe your face around your eyes. I've heard, from what I consider a reliable authority, it can be very uncomfortable.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> As a public service announcement, I offer the following. When chopping serrano or jalapeno peppers, do not wipe your face around your eyes. I've heard, from what I consider a reliable authority, it can be very uncomfortable.
> 
> DFrost



Yeah, no kidding. I can attest to that. :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> As a public service announcement, I offer the following. When chopping serrano or jalapeno peppers, do not wipe your face around your eyes. I've heard, from what I consider a reliable authority, it can be very uncomfortable.
> 
> DFrost


I also suggest you don't wipe anywhere else either.....8-[


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

David with the pico gallo and using mesquite one would think you are a displaced Texan!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> David with the pico gallo and using mesquite one would think you are a displaced Texan!


Ahhh, but I am. Followed the job market to TN nearly 25 years ago. I left San Antonio in 1988. I'm going back to visit in July for a couple of days. One of the things that bothers me most is buying mesquite, ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I also suggest you don't wipe anywhere else either.....8-[



Fortunately, it was my eyes first, ha ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tomorrow I'll be heading to my fourth BBQ this weekend......and I ain't tired.....or full yet!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, i'm hungry now....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The grill is now in full mesquite smoke mode. The ribs will go on at 1130. I'll put the brisket back on to finish at 1230. I'll finish it in an aluminum pan under a foil tent. It helps keep it moist and tender. The ribs are rubbed in yellow mustard and with my special blend of seasoning. A few hours at about 180 degree smoke, no direct heat and they'll fall off the bone. The pico is galloed, the corn is ready for the grill and I'm starting to get hungry. Ya'll have a great day. Remember those that are serving, those that served and specifically those that gave that ultimate measure. 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds so good, I'm weak at the knees. :grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Yeah, but they are old, geez they are all probably in their 6 - - - - uhhh, never mind.
> 
> DFrost


Don't worry about their age - send them over - I like mature men!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David,

Is that a brisket of beef? And it needs 5 hours? 

Would be interested in the recipe.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> As a public service announcement, I offer the following. When chopping serrano or jalapeno peppers, do not wipe your face around your eyes. I've heard, from what I consider a reliable authority, it can be very uncomfortable.
> 
> DFrost


I don't know what serrano or alapeno peppers are but we have obviously something similar over here. 

They say they hurt when you eat them and when they leave you via the bowels!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I don't know what serrano or alapeno peppers are but we have obviously something similar over here.
> 
> They say they hurt when you eat them and when they leave you via the bowels!!


the gift that keeps on giving.
:razz:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol:

Happy outcome!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> David,
> 
> Is that a brisket of beef? And it needs 5 hours?
> 
> Would be interested in the recipe.


Keep in mind that I'm not only a Yankee, but a Yankee who grew up in the Boston area. IOW, take anything I say about Southern BBQ with a big grain of salt.

But I believe that David was smoking that brisket, which is indeed a long process, and sloooow-cooking it.



PS
I'm pretty sure the detailed recipe won't be forthcoming. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You see here that many hours are involved:

_QUOTE:
Smoking a Brisket: The most important thing about smoking your brisket is maintaining a good temperature. It really doesn't matter as much what kind of smoker you use, just as long as it can hold a temperature between 200 and 225 degrees F. for 15 to 20 hours. This will require that you are available to check on the smoker frequently during the cooking time.
_
from http://bbq.about.com/cs/brisket/a/aa111503a.htm

I've been to BBQs where the pitmasters had started work the afternoon or evening before.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My father and his whole family were from Georgia. He made a killer barbecue sauce for basting chicken on the barbecue. It was primarily butter, vinegar, cayenne pepper, black pepper nothing sweet or thick in it, and it was delicious. We moved to California when I was a little kid, my parents had lots of pool parties (of course, this was the roaring 60s, 70s & into the 80s :lol The chicken was his specialty. Everyone seemed to like it.
=P~


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k David, do you inhale when you smoke a brisket?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> David,
> 
> Is that a brisket of beef? And it needs 5 hours?
> 
> Would be interested in the recipe.



Yes ma'am. Beef brisket, untrimmed. Grill with fat side up. Smear both sides of the brisket with yellow mustard. Add your dry rub to the mustard. There will be no mustard taste after you are done smoking the brisket. I marinade the brisket at least 12 hours before the mustard and dry rub. Put the brisket on the smoker, never on direct heat. About 180 degrees is perfect. Then be patient. Just watch the heat, no need to look at the meat for the next 5 to 8 hours depending on the size of the brisket. When it's almost done, put it back in the aluminum pan you marinading in, and back on the smoke with a foil cover. Leaves it juicy and literally falling apart. It was a hit today. I cut it up for fajitas, along with the fresh pico de gallo. The ribs, although not my best effort for some reason, were still very good. Next BBQ will be July 4th. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k David, do you inhale when you smoke a brisket?


I never inhaled. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so the BBQ sounds great....

how bout the GOLD? pan anymore?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I never inhaled.
> 
> DFrost


Thinkin about going into politics? ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> so the BBQ sounds great....
> 
> how bout the GOLD? pan anymore?


I did actually. I got several small pieces but one piece I could actually pick up and put in my hand. I really like those. It's very exciting to see it in the bottom of the pan as you slowly work toward the bottom.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Thinkin about going into politics? ;-)


I thought about it one time. Then they found out my parents were married and I was disqualified. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I thought about it one time. Then they found out my parents were married and I was disqualified.
> 
> DFrost


They must have been married to each other? ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Yes ma'am. Beef brisket, untrimmed. Grill with fat side up. Smear both sides of the brisket with yellow mustard. Add your dry rub to the mustard. There will be no mustard taste after you are done smoking the brisket. I marinade the brisket at least 12 hours before the mustard and dry rub. Put the brisket on the smoker, never on direct heat. About 180 degrees is perfect. Then be patient. Just watch the heat, no need to look at the meat for the next 5 to 8 hours depending on the size of the brisket. When it's almost done, put it back in the aluminum pan you marinading in, and back on the smoke with a foil cover. Leaves it juicy and literally falling apart. It was a hit today. I cut it up for fajitas, along with the fresh pico de gallo. The ribs, although not my best effort for some reason, were still very good. Next BBQ will be July 4th.
> 
> DFrost


 
Nearly missed that!!

Thank you - will pass it on to other half. His smoked trout are delicious but he's never smoked meat.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I love fresh trout on a fire. yummmm. I like just a little onion and lemon with them, good golly miss molly that sounds good. One thing I have never done is a lobster. I really want to someday. I'm too embarrassed to order one when dining out, silly I know. I hate looking like a rube in public.

DFrost

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> One thing I have never done is a lobster. I really want to someday. I'm too embarrassed to order one when dining out, silly I know. I hate looking like a rube in public.
> 
> DFrost


Well, I grew up in the Boston area. Like many of us New Englanders (or what you call Yankees :lol: ), I am extremely efficient at disassembling a Maine lobster. 

I am always happy to do all the work for a table-mate, too .... for a reasonable lobster-meat fee. :lol:

I prefer the tail meat, but many folks prefer the claw meat of a Maine lobster, so it can usually be worked out equitably. 

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v1/110254097/Maine_Lobster_large_size.jpg


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I ate a ton of crawdads when I was a kid. Free meat scraps from the butcher and just tie a string on it, lower it to the bottom and pull up slllooooooowwwly. We coud spend all day doing that. My older sister would purge them in salt water and toss them in boiling water.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> One thing I have never done is a lobster. I really want to someday. I'm too embarrassed to order one when dining out, silly I know. I hate looking like a rube in public.
> 
> DFrost
> 
> DFrost


David, if you are serious about this and I able to manage to make it out your way, then all you need to do is select the place and I'll treat you to a lobster dinner. We can look like a couple of rubes together \\/ .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm serious as lip cancer and being a Southern Gentleman, dinner would have to be on me.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wait a minute. Did you guys even read my post?

I will disassemble your lobsters FOR you! No rube impressions needed! 

And again, the fee is reasonable.



(Plus airfare, of course.)


:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Wait a minute. Did you guys even read my post?
> 
> I will disassemble your lobsters FOR you! No rube impressions needed!
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMN.... you are gonna do all the work on the lobster, AND pay for airfare??? awesome..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie, I hate to sound like a cheapskate, BUT, dinner is still on me, but you'd have to get here on your own. ha ha

DFrost


----------

